# ride sigma mvmt 07/08 vs. buton escapade 06/07



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

was wondering if anyone has ever ridden the *new ride sigma mvmnts* or *last year's burton escapades* before and if you could rate and review them in terms of response and stiffness. i'm getting a ride fever and both match my board but i can't decide which one to get. my sister rides last year's burton escapade's and she says they're really comfortable but i just want a comparison of both before i make a final decision and purchase. any small opinion helps, thanks so much!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

oh and also, i was wondering if anyone knows if i would be able to fit *size large of the burton escapades* because my boot size is 8 and i don't think it will be growing anymore. some have told me no, but according to the website the bindings fit boots sizes 8+. i have ride dva's in size large right now and i've been TOLD they're too big for me but feel just fine? i don't know what to believe, what i feel or what the i've been told, haha.


----------

